# Filter question



## Lift4ever (Jul 6, 2019)

Can anyone tell me or post link for a filter setup they use that has a pump with hose that connects? I’m not able to figure out exactly what i need to use. Syringe filter is a hell no lol no way i can do the amount I’m trying to do with that. Thanks for help


----------

